# Čas netiká



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
čas netiká, znamená to že neplyne?
Mluví se o staré ženě, která umřela po chřipce. "Cejtil jsem to, když jsem za ní o nemoci přišel. Za těch několik dní v posteli to podle mýho prokoukla. Že čas netiká a povinnosti chřtán nicotě stejně neucpou".
Diky moc


----------



## Jana337

> Ahoj,
> čas netiká, znamená to že neplyne?


Ano, ale není to běžné. Myslím, že se tím chce říci, že její čas (t.j. délka jejího života) už uplynul.

Můžeš napsat předchozí větu? Co cítil?


----------



## winpoj

Tohle není otázka znalosti češtiny, nýbrž prokouknutí autorovy hlubokomyslnosti.
Že čas netiká, nemusí znamenat, že neplyne. Některé hodiny tikají, některé ne. To neříká nic o tom, jestli jdou, nebo stojí. Jaká může být souvislost mezi tikotem a povinností v roli roubíku pro nicotu? Možná, že když čas tiká, plyne nějak naléhavěji a chce po nás, abychom plnili povinnosti. Na smrtelném loži žena pochopila, že čas netiká - ať děláme, co chceme, plníme, nebo neplníme povinnosti, nicota své sousto - nás - stejně dostane. No a teď si můžete zaspekulovat sama.


----------



## parolearruffate

Neřiká se obyčejně: „*čas* letí a *netiká*“?
Předchozí věta: "Nějakou dobu se pak ještě pokoušela vrátit to, žít jako dřív, ale byla to hra, tlukot po hodinách odměřovanejch činností byl pryč. Cejtil jsem to, když jsem za ní o nemoci přišel. Za těch několik dní v posteli to podle mýho prokoukla. Že čas netiká a povinnosti chřtán nicotě stejně neucpou"
Winpoj: diky.


----------

